# Sealing A class windscreen



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Guys

Our old Dethleffs A class has a bonded in windscreen. Roughly once a year, it develops a small leak from the top of the screen. The first year, I cut out as much of the old sealant as I could and replaced with windscreen sealant-it leaked again after a year. I then cut it all out again, used "Creeping crack cure" on what was left and then resealed with black Sikaflex. This has again lasted a year.
Any bright ideas what else I might try, or do I just need to redo it on an annual basis?
(I'm not getting the screen removed incidentally-too many potential risks..... :roll: )
Thanks.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

John, it might pay you to find out WHY!

On our old Hymer it was movement between the van sides and their attachment to the original base vehicle bulkhead that gave us a recurring leak.
The sides were actually spreading apart leaving a widening gap in the windscreen seal. A few hours work with the panel in front of the dash out, a strengthening strut bolted on each side, new plywood panel bolted in and the screen never leaked again. 
Sounds drastic but it was all simple stuff.

Hope you find a fix for yours.


----------

